# t-jet toms new projects



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

Tom wanted me to show you guys some of the behind the scene race preparations for this years slotcar alley races! 

as you can clearly see he has went slotcar crazy !




























http://z9.invisionfree.com/CITRO/index.php?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Absolutely LOVE the figure 8!!!!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Absolutely LOVE the figure 8!!!!


"Four lanes open - no waiting." 

"There is a crash in lanes one through four."

"Clean up on lane four."

That is really a sweet 8!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

wow im diggin the 4 lane roadcourse looks like a piece of fine artwork!!can you post more pics as it progresses?just a quick question what is the power source for the roady? keep a goin looks like alot o fun


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*2 more*

2 more pics ! 

The second pic is his normal 4x8 track that we race on, this track is sweet! Tom has some of the best craftsmanship i have ever seen! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That "8" would look great in the infield of an oval track. :thumbsup:


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Oh man!!!! Crossing them up like that would be AWESOME on a bigger track, give guys an opportunity to see the imminent crack up or decide to back off. That looks like a ton of fun.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Are the tracks TKO?


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

*Are they TKO*

Yes they are, but I believe Tom railed the figure 8




Ciao

Michael Block
www.oconomowocraceway.com
www.slottrak.com
www.thequarrel.com


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Absolutely LOVE the figure 8!!!!



YEAH! Me too! That's gonna be a blast, literally. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

when tom gets her done i will post the finished product!


----------



## Tjettom (Jan 1, 2008)

*Could use some help*

If there is any local (central Illinois) interest, I can use help in my shop as I am in process of building 5 new tracks for the coming race season. Anyone interested please call Tom at (309) 922-4444.......:thumbsup:

Thanks, I can use some shop help,

Tjettom Baker


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I'd love to help if I wasn't over 1000 miles away!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd do it too with the hope of seeing some of your airbrush techniques in trade, but I too am too far away to assist you. Best of luck getting it all together and hope you have a great racing season! By the way, that figure 8 is killer!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tjettom (Jan 1, 2008)

Luck has come my way today. An out of work 1/24th scale racer stopped by the shop today to see what a TKO routed track looked like. Wasn't long after he saw how much work I had ahead of me till he was asking if he helped me would I get him going in t-jet racing. Sounded like a good trade to me! :thumbsup:

Thanks to Steve a 1/24th scale recruit who wants to learn about HO scale. Bless the man! Life is good. Now progress will again be a reality. 

Tjettom Baker


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*update*

here is a updated pic of the fig 8 track.

man this thing looks like its going to be really nice tom , good work ! :thumbsup:







http://z9.invisionfree.com/CITRO/index.php


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oooh man, that figure 8 looks sweet!!! 100% perfection!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Through the late 80's I used to love going to demolition derbies. The track I went to would run 5-8 heats of smash up, then whatever was still running after the heats would run 100 laps on the track. The first few years I attended they ran the figure 8 for those 100 laps, then sadly they changed to running the oval. Too many injuries and insurance costs killed the 8. A coin toss would decide which way around the track..


----------

